# Options for injured magpie?



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I found a young magpie earlier today that looks as though it's been hit by a car. One of its wings is broken and flapping rather uselessly. I've strapped it up with vet-wrap to stop it dangling but he/she is not overly impressed with my nursing skills.

The SSPCA have said they'll only pts. I'm just wondering if we've any other options in central Scotland? I've given baby a dose of metacam and he/she is taking food and water.

Obviously I don't want to hang about with him/her for too long but I'm not really sure what can be done if anything. Our vets are only offering pts as well and I'll need to just go ahead with that if I can't find anything else.

I've just phoned world of wings in Cumbernauld but they don't have anyone with medical knowledge.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You could try pm'ing corvid2e1 on here.


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Surely someone can offer the poor thing a life in captivity rather than being put down?


----------

